# what is a girl?



## terri333 (Jun 19, 2015)

I apologize for my strokes. She just now on not 2 but 7 strokes! but I digress................ how calm there are lots and lots of trainers but no such luck as a trainee. What I mean is I have looked and looked and looked and I cannot find one single person who is disabled like me. Why is that? Make things worse I have an Arabian of not just one Arabian of Arabs. And if you think that is the normal calm 15+ Arab pink again. My mayor is five years old and my gelding is only two. I can't do things like anyone else because I've had strokes from my head to my feet. But still I can do things like taking them to blog trot Cantor and train them well.is there anyone who is I may who can do things does not wait normally load? Thank you


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Do you think you can maybe rewrite this post a bit? I don't really understand what you're trying to ask, sorry :/


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

I have bad eyesight, let me try and read it again, hold on a sec


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Try your luck just googling disabled riders. I saw on tv once a higher level jumper who had no arms... She had one set of reins attached to her legs/feet, and another set in her mouth. She was amazing. Hope this helps


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

I think maybe the OP is letting us know that she is a disabled rider and has had several strokes. Here's what I think the OP meant to say (correct me if I'm wrong):

"how *come* there are lots and lots of trainers but no such luck as a trainee. What I mean is I have looked and looked and looked and I cannot find one single person who is disabled like me. Why is that? Make things worse I have an Arabian *horse*. And if you think that is the normal calm 15+ Arab *think* again. My *mare* is five years old and my gelding is only two. I can't do things like anyone else because I've had strokes from my head to my feet. But still I can do things like taking them to *walk* trot *canter* and train them well."

I think maybe the OP is looking for someone in a similar situation who can understand her experiences and provide tips to cope.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well done in your interpretation!


----------



## TheVet (Jul 19, 2015)

Try googling. I dont know where your located but there is a woman in NC who has had 9 storkes and trains and rides her horses.


----------

